# Asked for a girls number, got it



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

First time ever asking a person offline.

Went to a hike and BBQ meetup. She immediately caught my eye, but I was too shy to talk to her. Would have been easy too, she had a dog with her as a conversation starter. But I was waiting for a moment, or her to approach me first, or to overhear a conversation I could jump into.

After the hike we all went back and had food, sitting on a big deck talking. She was 15 feet away with a different group of people, I kept glancing over at her. Finally some people left and the remaining groups converged, and everyone was jumping into the rolling conversation, so I did too. Asked her some questions, made some points. 

It eventually became dark and the host started a bonfire, and with less people I was feeling more confident. Her and I had 1 on 1 conversation for hours, laughing and smiling at each other, lots of eye contact, she even gave me a little playful punch on the arm. I knew at that point I was going to force myself to ask and not let another opportunity pass me by!

As we were leaving, she had a lot of stuff to carry that she brought, and I offered to help bring it to her car. She gave me a ride back to my car, and I realized this was my last chance. So while we were in there I told her it was a pleasure meeting and talking to her, then asked for her number and she gave it to me. Then she hugged me goodbye.

The fear didn't beat me this time. I barely even felt scared.


----------



## guyincollege (Sep 3, 2014)

Awesome man, congrats! What did you talk about for hours?


----------



## AnxietyOrange (Aug 16, 2014)

Great job!!!


----------



## LetMeThinkAboutThat (Aug 24, 2013)

you should be banned from this site... you don't have sas, your a poser!!

just kidding. Congratulations! I have times too where everything goes right. enough of them together might be enough to escape SAS forever...:clap


----------



## ALWAYSLate (May 4, 2014)

congratulations man! if only I had those opportunities right now, did you know everyone there or was it a random meetup?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Stories like these give me hope. Congrats! I hope things turn out well for you.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

guyincollege said:


> Awesome man, congrats! What did you talk about for hours?


Thank you. We talked about her family, her pets, her past relationships, random stuff that she brought up, making it easy for me since I'm a better listener than talker. I'd mostly ask good follow up questions for more details, or make an astute observation. But I did tell a few stories and a couple jokes, got her to laugh several times.

Once I felt comfortable it just flowed. And the breaks in between didn't feel awkward at all as we stared into the fire.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

ALWAYSLate said:


> congratulations man! if only I had those opportunities right now, did you know everyone there or was it a random meetup?


I knew a few people from a previous meetup, which made it easier, even though it was mostly strangers. But everyone was in a good mood and very friendly, the positive atmosphere got me to overcome my SA, open my mouth and talk. I hesitated a few times, but finally got going.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Well done!


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

That's cute.


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

Nice one buddy!


----------



## Area88 (Oct 4, 2010)

You're a good looking guy. Why wouldn't she want to date you? You sound like you came off as perfect.

Major kudos and big congratulations. An inspiration to us all.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

Area88 said:


> You're a good looking guy. Why wouldn't she want to date you? You sound like you came off as perfect.
> 
> Major kudos and big congratulations. An inspiration to us all.


Haha, hardly perfect. I was so awkward at the beginning of the meetup, while the group was milling around making small talk at the entrance of the trails waiting for the last few to show up. Glancing over at her, then away quickly, pacing around, not talking to anyone.

Then at the BBQ, sitting there, looking at my shoes, glancing around nervously, not comfortable with myself, not sure what to do. Took me TIME to warm up! To the situation, to the people. After I did though, things did seem to go near perfect with her, like she had noticed me earlier and wanted to talk to me as well. Now we're texting and off to a good start with that.

Looks only takes a person so far if they don't have the personality, the charm, the conversational skills, the ability to be interesting.

Thank you for the compliments though.


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

mjkittredge said:


> Haha, hardly perfect. I was so awkward at the beginning of the meetup, while the group was milling around making small talk at the entrance of the trails waiting for the last few to show up. Glancing over at her, then away quickly, pacing around, not talking to anyone.
> 
> Then at the BBQ, sitting there, looking at my shoes, glancing around nervously, not comfortable with myself, not sure what to do. Took me TIME to warm up! To the situation, to the people. After I did though, things did seem to go near perfect with her, like she had noticed me earlier and wanted to talk to me as well. Now we're texting and off to a good start with that.
> 
> ...


Lol, exactly. Looks are all in perspective, but if you see yourself as ugly, others see that as well.

Anyways, to the point, good on you for going after what you want.


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

damn dude thats awesome, your like my idol right now lol. even more so because just a couple hours ago I had a good opportunity to talk to this girl and I pussed out


----------



## Asoup94 (Sep 5, 2014)

Congrats on sticking out through the horribly awkward beginning of any social gathering and getting some digits from what sounds to be a really cool girl!


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Awesome man, congrats  And carrying through with it and texting her. Hope it goes well!!


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone who replied. We texted a bit more, then I called her, and we talked for over an hour on the phone, she is definitely capable of interesting, quality conversation. 

Want to ask her to hang out but she sounds really busy most of the time.


----------



## MachoMadness (Feb 20, 2012)

Congrats dude you have some nuts. I would've freaked out as soon as I saw her group of friends possibly judging.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

mjkittredge said:


> Thanks everyone who replied. We texted a bit more, then I called her, and we talked for over an hour on the phone, she is definitely capable of interesting, quality conversation.
> 
> Want to ask her to hang out but she sounds really busy most of the time.


If she's made time to talk for over an hour surely she'll make time to hang out too? 

That sounds like it's going well though.


----------

